# Info for Muskingum flatheads



## Sean22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys, Im new to the forum, and was hoping some of you guys could help me out with fishing the Muskingum river. My buddy and I are planning on heading down there and fishing next friday night, (McConnesville area) but I just dont know this body of water at all. Im not looking for anyones secret honey holes or anything, but any general info on where flatheads may hang out this time of year would be awesome. I have never really targeted flatheads myself, but after just recently moving back to Columbus from SC, I am really wanting to target some sizeable freshwater fish. Plan on using big creek chubs and small gills. May have access to a boat, but at this point it looks like we will be on the bank. We are all catch and release, and I promise pics to you fellas if we snag anything nice! Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

The muskingum is arguably one the best flathead fisheries in the state. I mainly fish the tailwater of devols dam in Marietta. You will have a tough time going wrong fishing anywhere on the river. My bait of choice is a 3-5" bluegill fished tight line on bottom with it's tail cutoff so it can't swim in to many snags. I'm not familiar with the tailwaters near the area you are talking about. But it shouldn't be too hard to get into some catfish. Remember not to get too discouraged if you don't catch anything the first time out!! Flathead fishing is something that can take years to master. Much more than just sitting and waiting. You may also try fishing some shad on bottom, could bring a nice mixed bag of fish. Have caught some 12+ lb channels on shad. Hope this helps, let us know how it goes! Good luck. 

PS the river may be up and running still the stain won't matter but the swiftness of the water may cause issues. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If Your fishing the McConnelsville area try below the dam , we've did good on pieces of drum


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sean22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Young Gunner, I like your idea of cutting the tail off the bluegill, I will give that a try, if we can find some shad I think that would be stellar bait for flatheads, will be staying on right next to Burr Oak lake, Im going to bring a cast net and see if I cant round any shad up too. 

River Wader, can the area under the dam your talking about be fished from the bank?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes almost all the dams in that area are fish able below them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sean22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome, thanks alot man. Will post results!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Sean,

I'm ALL EARS on this one!
My hunting camp is on the bank of the Muskingum, but way farther up from where your talking. We mostly fish South of Dresden, down to Zanesville.
My friends from down there (farmers) show me lots of pictures of HUGE cats in the back of their pick-up trucks. These Muskingum cats were touching BOTH WHEEL-WELLS!! LIKE 48"+. ????
I never caught anything down there, longer than 24", and I can't get any of my 'Y'-town friends to go down for a weekend,,, just to fish.
So if any of you guys can post some pics of the huge cats, sauger, or whites,,, ANYTHING,,, maybe I could get them interested?
Thanks


----------

